# Some photos from my phone



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm really impressed with the quality of the photos produced by my Sony Ericsson k810i. It's a 3.2MP camera but obviously only has a tiny lens. I don't always have my camera with me but I do have my 'phone so I can always grab those shots that I would otherwise miss.










This wasn't Bonfire Night, we were burning a load of hedging that we'd cut back at my mate's farm.









View from the "Smoker's Corner" of the car park at work









The weir behind the office after the recent rain.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great pics for on;y 3mp mate and you live / work in a very scenic part of the world bud!!!!!


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

good pics mate i have just upgraded to a k850i now thats a 5mp just need some nice scenic landscapes to take pics of and some nice cars


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

i have the k800i and when i upload them they look no where near as good


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Clone said:


> i have the k800i and when i upload them they look no where near as good


you sure you have got it set to use the full 3.2mp, as i know you can change the image quality on the k800/810


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Clone said:
> 
> 
> > i have the k800i and when i upload them they look no where near as good
> ...


Yes, and IIRC, the quality is set to Normal when you get the 'phone. Don't know if the 800 is the same as the 810 but on the latter, turn the camera on, go into Settings, and find the Picture Quality setting and change it to Fine - there is a noticeable difference between Normal and Fine.

Also, you can change the picture size in Settings. I've got mine set to 2048x1536 which is the full 3.2MP. With both those settings most pics are ~800kB with a few just over 1MB.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I've just got my nokia N95 and its really handy to have a quality mobile cam to hand. Its not always pratical to be carrying a SLR around with you. 

Good looking pics, all I have to look at outside of my office is more offices - Great


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i to have a SE810i, awesome little camera/phone, got 100's of great shots with it, its spot on also for nights out with its flash instead of taking a normal digi out with you. The BestPic mode is also handy for taking shots of anything moving. Only thing it struggles with is night shots and obviously doesn't have any optical zoom which can be a bit restrictive. Looking forward to see what the SE850i can manage and also the introduction of phone camera's with optical zoom (think the first one (samsung) is coming out soon so hopefully the rest will follow shortly)...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking pics - i use my k810i to take all my pics


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is very impressive from a phone. 
Does it do all the usual phone stuff OK too - make & receive calls, texting etc.?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> That is very impressive from a phone.
> Does it do all the usual phone stuff OK too - make & receive calls, texting etc.?


that they do - all tho they are finger print magnets!

Had a few issues with mine, reading the memory card, but it was one of the first K810's so I expect it


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> that they do - all tho they are finger print magnets!


Yep, works fine as a phone too 

Agree about the fingerprints. I use some IPA impregnated wipes to clean my specs and wipe the 'phone over with it after cleaning my specs. Brings it up like new


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

Yea i've got it on fine heres a pic to show you the difference


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Great pics for on;y 3mp mate and you live / work in a very scenic part of the world bud!!!!!





306chris said:


> Good looking pics, all I have to look at outside of my office is more offices - Great


Here's a shot showing the setting of the office (an old converted mill)












Clone said:


> Yea i've got it on fine heres a pic to show you the difference


To be fair Clone, those look like they were taken on an overcast day - even a bit misty, especially the first one, and that is where mine is less good. It struggles when the lighting is anything but perfect. The pic above, although it was a clear sunny day, the shot is taken into the sun and it's not done a particularly good job of it.


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah, ok cheers mate


----------

